# Cobalt blob top quart beer



## toddrandolph (Apr 15, 2020)

I recently got this bottle not too unusual except for the color it is embossed in slug plate from Dr. hale’s sanitarium Eaton Rapids Michigan Reverse is embossed with the standard this bottle not to be sold it is about 13 inches high and looks to be quart size Can’t find any bottles from Dr. Hale searching online he did publish a couple books or propaganda pieces in 1882 and 1883 apparently about electrotherapy and his sanitarium I’m guessing this is a mineral water anyone ever seen this one or any other bottles from Dr. Hale before


----------



## woods_walker (Apr 15, 2020)

I have not... but I gotta say that bottle is a smoker! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 15, 2020)

Really nice bottle Todd! Good find- this blue bottle makes me a little green (with envy lol)


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 15, 2020)

Fantastic find. Hemihampton will probably know something about it. I am sure he will be glad to share what he knows


----------



## treasurekidd (Apr 15, 2020)

Beautiful bottle! Here's a reference to Dr. Hale's Medical Sanitarium from an 1882 directory:









						Appleton's General Guide to the United States and Canada
					





					books.google.com
				





Here's a 1908 reference to Dr Morris Hale, mentions that he was formerly a manager of company called Ann Arbor Mineral Water Cure, and that the Sanitarium in Eaton Rapids burned down in 1885.









						Polk's Medical Register and Directory of the United States and Canada
					





					books.google.com
				




My best guess is that the bottle was for some sort of "restorative" mineral water. I'm also guessing it's a pretty valuable bottle!


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 15, 2020)

Sarasota941 said:


> Fantastic find. Hemihampton will probably know something about it. I am sure he will be glad to share what he knows




Well, I'm a lot more familiar with Eastern Michigan Bottles then Western Michigan Bottles.  I'm familiar with a few different Sanitarium Bottles from Western Michigan but not that one. I could ask around, I got some Bottle Collecting Friends on Western Michigan side. Nice Bottle. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## toddrandolph (Apr 15, 2020)

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 15, 2020)

Sweet acquisitIon. Original stopper and it is cobalt. Looks like the holy grail to me!


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 16, 2020)

Asked some Friends on west side of State & the ones that responded so far not familiar with the Bottle. Is it for sale or Trade? Since I collect & Specialize in Michigan Bottles I would be Interested in it. I do have Pontiled & Cobalt Blue Ohio Bottles to trade & Cash, If you collect Ohio Bottles? Let me know? LEON.


----------



## klaatu (Apr 17, 2020)

That's a great looking bottle. Congrats on a superb find!


----------



## sandchip (Apr 17, 2020)

Great bottle.  Sure would like to see better pictures of it though.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 17, 2020)

A Friend of mine from west side of state said he's heard of the bottle but never seen one before. LEON.


----------



## bottledan (Apr 22, 2020)

I've seen in in amber but never in cobalt.  I think it is one of kind!


----------



## RelicRaker (Apr 26, 2020)

A beauty!


----------

